# Pubs



## Flexible (Apr 28, 2012)

I know of 11 pubs, 4 workingmen's clubs and 1 'nightclub' all within a ten mile stretch where I live, which have closed very recently or within the last 3 or 4 years or so. I suppose anything is fair game for an explore but the only history I can think of relating to these disused social establishments is probably the legendary fights that took place in most of them, with the exception of perhaps one or two . . .

But I digress. What I'm saying is in my opinion, I would 'classify' places like this as mothballed rather than derelict per se, and therefore not really worth the effort.There must be hundreds if not thousands more up and down the land. What do you think?


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 28, 2012)

I Have one next to me only been closed about 6 months. It's hardly had time to Rott but it's still asking to be explored. Places like that get sold or knocked down really quickly most of the time so it's worth having a quick browse.


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 28, 2012)

Of course they are worth checking out, a lot of these places have loads of history in them. Done a few near me, but missed out on loads because they tend to get flattened so suddenly


----------



## tigger2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Surely pubs ought to be regarded as a 'must explore' if history is important? Pubs/coaching inns were amongst the most important buildings within communities until relatively recent times. Their decay and loss is as worthy of recording as any other man-made structure.


----------



## Mr beady (Apr 28, 2012)

Might be worth a look but i can only see them being derps


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 28, 2012)

Back bone of Briton pubs are! Daft question get posting lol just do it safely GF.


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 29, 2012)

A lot of them are ten a penny, ultra modernised and largely uninteresting. 
Saying that I visited an unassuming little number called* [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19003"]The Gypsies Tent[/ame]* that turned out to be a gem.

Definately worth a gander if they're local but not necessarily reporting if they are shite.


Bump Bump!


----------



## nelly (Apr 29, 2012)

I would always assess whether a pub is worthy of a report but using the following rules.............

1 - There are interesting/unusual items or feature left in the building

or 

2 - There is an interesting history to be researched ref the building, preferably something historical

Not trying to be a killjoy but I have splored many pubs but reported on only a few.

Nobody really wants to see a couple of out of date bottles of coke sitting on a bar, but maybe a good kitted out cellar?

You decide


----------



## alex76 (Apr 29, 2012)

It is always a shame to see public house close down but with todays financial climate they are dropping like flys. i have worked in pubs most of my working life and most of these sites have been a pub for many years for example the pub i live in and work in has been a pub since the 17th century and is rich in history now the original building was replaced in the 60's but the celler is original and also the old stables which is now the kitchen is also original and grade2 listed from when it was a inn which it still in carrys the name
so my opinion is yeah the are worth a explore as they can have many features and if the walls could talk they would tell many tails but also if the site has only been close down for a short while then you do need to be careful as there may still be stock on site and it won't be just a case of tresspassing in the local constabularies eyes


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a pub explore sitting on my laptop waiting to be uploaded but like Nelly said, I'm not sure as its not the greatest one.. Although its a shit day and I'm bored so may sort it later


----------



## alex76 (Apr 29, 2012)

mersonwhoopie said:


> I have a pub explore sitting on my laptop waiting to be uploaded but like Nelly said, I'm not sure as its not the greatest one.. Although its a shit day and I'm bored so may sort it later



yeah put it up mate i personally love seeing old pubs


----------



## Flexible (Apr 29, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> A lot of them are ten a penny, ultra modernised and largely uninteresting.



Says it all, really. 




nelly said:


> I would always assess whether a pub is worthy of a report but using the following rules.............
> 
> 1 - There are interesting/unusual items or feature left in the building
> 
> ...





alex76 said:


> be careful as there may still be stock on site and it won't be just a case of tresspassing in the local constabularies eyes



That's good, common sense advice!

Well from what I mentioned in the op, I've scoped out a few and one or two are 'do-able' - just - and the others were seriously well secured, boards, alarms, cameras, the lot. Although they might be fakes/dummies, who knows. This puts me in mind of Alex76's comment about stock.

As for my own comment regarding mothballing, I have a feeling that most of these pubs will re-open maybe not anytime soon, but at some point in the future, rather than be converted or demolished. But as has been said, my personal view is that they really are 10 a penny and not worth the hassle. However, if I learned that a particular place was to be knocked down or whatever, then I would consider it a worthwhile effort.


----------



## abel101 (Apr 29, 2012)

I feel im not one to judge on this, but my first report on here and first explore was a recently closed down pub, it had loads of stuff left inside and now it has cameras and everything else up, aswel as barbed wire, but due to it being recently closed down it was really decent inside... but I am guessing old pubs would be stripped bare.


----------

